# More scare mongering?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The ultra-conservative Salafi Nour Party is funding a sort of religious police, known as the Promotion of Virtue and Prevention of Vice Authority, according to the authority’s founders. The party has denied involvement in its formation.

The authority takes after the Saudi model of “mutaween,” a sort of religious police composed of volunteers that enforce Islamic Sharia law. Armed with thin wooden canes, the groups roam the streets enforcing dress codes, separation between the sexes, prayer, and other behavior believed to be commanded by Islam. The Taliban in Afghanistan are also known to have used the system.

The authoritywas launched on Facebook by Nour Party members. According to the founders, the Salafi party gave them check of LE2600 as a preliminary installment to help them launch the initiative and mobilize Salafi volunteers.

In a statement on Wednesday, the authority said it was formed upon directives from the party’s leadership, and that the party’s members unanimously approved the idea.

The founders threatened to resign from the party and manage the authority on their own if the party continued to deny its affiliation with it.

In a separate statement, the authority said it held its first meeting on Tuesday to determine the tasks and geographical jurisdictions of the first volunteers, who would monitor people’s behavior in the street and assess whether it contradicted the God’s laws.

The statement also said that the volunteers would wear white cloaks and hold bamboo canes to beat violators. Later, they would be provided with electric taser guns.

Nour Party spokesman Nader Bakar denied any relation with this group. “Let them show us that check if they can,” he said.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Unbelievable! Let anyone touch me with a stick and I would beat him within an inch of his last breath!~

I think the Salafi's comprise about 25% of Cairo population. I think more than just me would be grabbing those sticks and using it right back at them.

They may try it, who knows, but I truly doubt that they will get away with it for very long.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> Unbelievable! Let anyone touch me with a stick and I would beat him within an inch of his last breath!~
> 
> I think the Salafi's comprise about 25% of Cairo population. I think more than just me would be grabbing those sticks and using it right back at them.
> 
> They may try it, who knows, but I truly doubt that they will get away with it for very long.


I am too lazy to beat anyone with that stick.

They simply better hope that white cloak they intend on wearing conforms to BS EN ISO 14116 and BS EN ISO 11611 standards for flame resistance and flame spread on cotton fabrics


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I would think about carrying pepper spray or acid and throwing it in their God damn faces. Thats if they are not covered


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Promotion of Virtue and Prevention of Vice Authority


Dear God, I don't know why, but that sounds like something coming out of the likes of North Korea.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There are no laws in the constitution as far as I know that cover the issues that they are going to concern themselves with. Will they be arrested for assault?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Dear God, I don't know why, but that sounds like something coming out of the likes of North Korea.


I was going to say Afghanistan.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> I was going to say Afghanistan.


Or Saudi.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

If people want so called democracy they will not get it with the salafi's

What danger would there be if there was a coalition government where Muslims, Jews and Christians manage to work together equally with respect and tolerance to themselves and others and pave the way for peace and democracy and put food and safety first for all Egyptian's rather than worrying about bikini's and other nonsense?

The next government to come in hopefully will realise unless they make decisions in the best interest of Egypt and provide the means of "food for people" and people go hungry there will be another revolution


----------

